# Having issues with doordash....



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I keep getting text messages that I have a new order but they never actually come through on the app. Then a couple minutes later I get a text saying they couldnt successfully send the order to me. My phone is working fine. I restarted my phone but it still didn't work. Maybe reinstall the app. Any other helpful tips?


----------



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

This is an ongoing problem with doordash. It happens from time to time. Don't worry about it they will get it fixed soon. I can tell you from experience that everyone is having the same problem in your region.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

theamp18 said:


> I keep getting text messages that I have a new order but they never actually come through on the app. Then a couple minutes later I get a text saying they couldnt successfully send the order to me. My phone is working fine. I restarted my phone but it still didn't work. Maybe reinstall the app. Any other helpful tips?


When you receive the SMS notification for a new order, click your home button or switch to another app, then switch back to DoorDash app. You should then see the notification within the DD app.

This has been going on for several months now, I used to force close the DD app and relaunch, but found that a simple switch away/back would fix it.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

andaas said:


> When you receive the SMS notification for a new order, click your home button or switch to another app, then switch back to DoorDash app. You should then see the notification within the DD app.
> 
> This has been going on for several months now, I used to force close the DD app and relaunch, but found that a simple switch away/back would fix it.


Thanks. I will try this the next time it happens


----------

